# Bachmann metal wheels



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What has been your experience with Bachmann metal wheels #92421. I believe they are the regular or standard size wheel that might be the same size as LGB wheels.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have them covered on this page:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-106* 


My opinion is there too... kinda OK, cheap price, cheap materials.

Regards, Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes you are correct this is a standard size wheel. 
Bachmann 92421 Metal Wheel Set (4) are 31.0 mm and work just fine for replacements on LGB cars.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What has been your experience with Bachmann metal wheels 
They are OK but are just castings that haven't been skimmed to produce a smooth surface. I used to run a 13-car hopper train of the old bachmann 3-bay hoppers, and they were very noisy - wheel roar from the imperfections in the surface. Not so much of a problem outside, but really loud indoors!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A while back, I bought a few cases of them to convert all my rolling stock to metal wheels. Certainly for the price, you couldn't beat 'em. I found that about 1 in 5 wheels had a wobble that was too much to be usable. Still, even with a 20% rejection rate, they still proved cheaper than any of the alternatives. I've been running them for coming up on 6 years now, and they've done me proud service. If you want to spend more money on a more realistic profile/smoother surface, there are "better" wheels out there, but in my experience, the Bachmann wheels have not proven operationally inferior to any other brands of wheels I use on my rolling stock. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg, nice site. One comment. I see you look at rust as a downside regarding wheels. Many of us in the 7/8 scale community see rusty wheels as a positive. Sierra Valley wheels, the most prized, do rust but still operate well. 

Dave V


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no one with track power sees rust as a positive attribute. 

While surface rust might look very nice on the wheel face, I would think that over time, rust on the tread would affect running quality. 

I'd rather "weather" the surface to look like rust. More effort, but controllable. Real rust does not "stop" in most cases. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a lot of the Bachmann wheels on out outdoor layout. I find them cost effective and they tend to work very well. The axle is steel and therefore over an extended period you can get some rust if you do not oil the bearigs once in a while. My reject rate is much lower then some report and if there is a bad wheel I simply send it back to Bachmann for a replacement. 

I have had some is continuous use for more then 20 years. 

Stan Ames 

PS If anyone has some wobbly ones they do not want send them my way. Gladely trade them for origional Accucraft ones


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with mark they work just fine for replacements on LGB cars.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 13 Jan 2011 12:02 PM 
Greg, nice site. One comment. I see you look at rust as a downside regarding wheels. Many of us in the 7/8 scale community see rusty wheels as a positive. Sierra Valley wheels, the most prized, do rust but still operate well. 

Dave V 
My SM32/16mm IP Engineering ones are all steel also. Just like the real guys, get a little rust and the treads clear with use.


----------

